# Psycho or attention hungry? HELP!



## mike1979 (Oct 14, 2008)

I got into an argument with my wife recently where we decided we were going to seek counseling to help us get along better. After the conversation ended I went down the stairs and lightly banged my fist on the front door making a loud thud. I did this out of frustration from weeks and weeks of endless fighting. However, my wife was upstairs no were even near me and again I didn't really even hit the door that hard... it just make a loud thud cuz it's a metal hollow door..

In any case at that point she FLIPPED stating she was going to call her dad and tell him I hit her and to have him come beat my A#$??? Then as I stood at the bottom of the stairs in shock at her comments she proceeded calmly to the side of our bed and pulled out my single pistol gun safe with my LOADED .40 caliber beretta military pistol. She realized she didn't know the code so she calmly walked over to the drawer where I kept the key and pulled it out proceeding calmly back to the safe and began to stick the key in the keyhole!

At this point I was still standing at the bottom of the stair case ( a good 30 feet or so from her ) and ran up and grabbed the keys from her out of fear of what she was going to do!??

I broke down balling for the mere fact my wife even thought to do something like this and I have been horribly tormented by it ever since... tho she says she was just mad??, I'm having very difficult time getting over her actions. We've been in the process of trying to have a child and now I"m scared to have one with her!

What should I do???

Thanks.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

along with counseling, get a complete psychological workup...that or have her charged


----------



## MEM (Sep 15, 2008)

This is not normal or healthy! Has she done anything like this before, meaning jeopardizing your safety? 

My brother married a phyco, he would come home all black and blue. In the end she ended up having an affair with one of our relatives and getting pregnant. Thank God this lead to a divorce.

Please don't take this lying down. There is such a thing as a "man beater". What she did was bully behavior.

Seek help now!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you both need help. 

What you delicately described could be verbal abuse, banging on walls or doors to scare her.

SHe can easily say she acted out of fear from you. Chances are she over reacted.

COunciling for both as individuals and as a couple. Maybe both of you can go through anger management too.

draconis


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Drac you are to far nice on this one buddy,

I have punched a hole in the wall over an argument with my wife, after the argument, I said I had to punch something be glad it is a wall I want to hit, I've only done this once in my life, but trust me the wall deserved it. 

But I would run....anyone threatening with a pistol needs help and this is just the beginning it will esculate.

She needs help, but I would surely not have a kid with her, I would be long gone, because she was calm doing this.....that is certainly not good.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

GAsoccerman said:


> Drac you are to far nice on this one buddy,
> 
> I have punched a hole in the wall over an argument with my wife, after the argument, I said I had to punch something be glad it is a wall I want to hit, I've only done this once in my life, but trust me the wall deserved it.
> 
> ...



You are right your wall deserved it...lol...

Really though you are right I wouldn't start a family with her either.

draconis


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

OMG ! What if it went off? I wouldn't have a child with her. Even if she was mad as hell, no reason she should pull a gun on your butt. 
If you still keep a gun..I would hide the damn thing from her. 
You both need help. There is no good reason to hit a woman ( or a wall for that matter) or pull a gun on someone. If it is that damn bad..get help or get the hell out.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

mike1979 said:


> What should I do???


Get out. I'm serious man, get out.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

In defense of the wall hitting....My wife pushed my buttons so far that I had to hit something, I was FUMMING MAD, They way I looked at it and I am sure this guy as well, If I am beyond PISSEd and ready to "throw down" at least I rather hit the wall then a person I love (can't say that for a whole lot of men out there) face it ntohing is ever perfect and if you are going to lose your cool, A punching Bag is Ideal, but a wll will do if no Punching bag in the area. Since I did not own one at the time, well the wall came into play.

The thing that really got me upset is my children saw me do it. Which horrified me as a father, that I lost my cool.

But the fall out afterward....

1. My kids Think I am freaking superman and can put my fists through walls :smthumbup:

2. I sat down and explained what I did was wrong and that that is something they would never have to worry about me doing to them.

3. My wife knows now that I can indeed lose my temper and that she also does not need to push those buttons in the future. Especially when I am tired and cranky from working the overnight tour. 



But in no way any type of threat with a gun is unacceptable.


----------

